# Gaming Laptop Under 65K



## H2O (May 28, 2013)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)

*Rs 60,000 - Rs 65,000.*


2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?

*Mainstream. 15" - 16" Screen.*


3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?

*No.*


4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook?

*Gaming & Browsing Internet.*


5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?

*HD.*


6) Anything else you would like to say? (eg: local purchase, ASS,matte/glossy finish)

*I would like to ask something. I have an old laptop "HP ProBook 4420s" whose configuration is:- Core i5 M450 @ 2.40 GHz, 3 GB RAM, 300 GB HDD and Intel(R) HD 1 GB inbuilt Graphics. Its around two and half years old. I just want to know what would be the fair selling price? There are some in my city who are interested in buying it.

My Budget is actually Rs 50,000 + whatever I get from selling this one.*


Thanks.


----------



## Vintech009 (May 28, 2013)

U can take either Lenovo Ideapad Y500 or Samsung NP550P5C-S05 eyes closed
And idk about ur laptop which ur selling but other day i checked olx and was shocked that people are selling laptop which is having i7 and graphic card for only 15000.


----------



## .jRay. (May 28, 2013)

Y500 is the best. Go for it...


----------



## Vintech009 (May 28, 2013)

Ya y500 ftw but S05 got a decent design moreover gc is same in both.

Here S03*compareindia.in.com/specification/laptops/samsung-np550p5cs03in/297642

I say you go with this one.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 28, 2013)

Y500..... no doubt


----------



## Gtb93 (May 28, 2013)

If it's a gaming laptop you need- you have two options at the moment. 
1. NP550P5C-s05IN Samsung.
2. Lenovo Y500.

The Y500 has the better variant(DDR5) of the card 650M(Nvidia). The Y500 also has a full HD resolution screen(1920), over samsung's HD+ (1600*). The Y500 has a weaker battery, is more heavier and bulkier than the s05. Heating is a topic open to discussion, some say the y500 is hotter, others say s05 runs hotter. The y500 has a red backlit keyboard, the s05 doesn't.
the y500 is costlier than the s05 too. but is a better 'gaming' machine imho. However, the not-so-great touchpad and bulky feel are the drawbacks.


----------



## Vintech009 (May 28, 2013)

^Agreed

Hotter?! Not a question when laptop is using ivy bridge. And if u game in dark y500 comes handy.

^Agreed

Hotter?! Not a question when laptop is using ivy bridge. And if u game in dark y500 comes handy.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 28, 2013)

S05 :-


HD 4000 (WiDi is supported)
nVidia Optimus
Speakers
Weigh less

Y500 :-

FHD (1080p)
Better contrast ratio
Backlit keyboard
Runs a way cooler
ADP

My vote goes to Y500.


----------



## H2O (May 30, 2013)

Cheers for the reply, guys.

I seem to be inclined towards Y500 as of now but had a doubt. 

Read somewhere about Y500 heating up quite quickly. I'll mostly be playing FIFA, PES, NFS and Racing Games. So, how long can I play for before it gets heated up too much?


----------



## KyleSforza (May 30, 2013)

H2O said:


> Cheers for the reply, guys.
> 
> I seem to be inclined towards Y500 as of now but had a doubt.
> 
> Read somewhere about Y500 heating up quite quickly. I'll mostly be playing FIFA, PES, NFS and Racing Games. So, how long can I play for before it gets heated up too much?


Fifa and PES doesn't really heat up anything much.  Around 70C you can say.

and Pratyush, you forgot good looks point for Series 5! lol


----------



## pratyush997 (May 30, 2013)

KyleSforza said:


> Fifa and PES doesn't really heat up anything much.  Around 70C you can say.
> 
> and Pratyush, you forgot good looks point for Series 5! lol


Hmm yeah, but it depends on person. So does backlit keyboard but it comes handy in night


----------



## n3rd (May 30, 2013)

H2O said:


> Cheers for the reply, guys.
> 
> I seem to be inclined towards Y500 as of now but had a doubt.
> 
> Read somewhere about Y500 heating up quite quickly. I'll mostly be playing FIFA, PES, NFS and Racing Games. So, how long can I play for before it gets heated up too much?



You're kidding right? Every laptop heats up - Y500 has excellent cooling system. It doesn't heat up quickly - where did you read that? 
If anything Samsung is MUCH worse when it comes to overheating.


----------



## H2O (May 30, 2013)

n3rd said:


> You're kidding right? Every laptop heats up - Y500 has excellent cooling system. It doesn't heat up quickly - where did you read that?
> If anything Samsung is MUCH worse when it comes to overheating.



I just wanted to clarify it. Read it somewhere. Hence.

As it stands, I will most probably get Y500.


----------



## Vintech009 (May 30, 2013)

Good call there. Laptops are not only about looks.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 30, 2013)

Vintech009 said:


> Good call there. Laptops are not only about looks.


+1. if it looks good that doesn't mean it's better


----------



## Vintech009 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## KyleSforza (May 31, 2013)

n3rd said:


> You're kidding right? Every laptop heats up - Y500 has excellent cooling system. It doesn't heat up quickly - where did you read that?
> If anything Samsung is MUCH worse when it comes to overheating.


Its probably because half the active Samsung community is always running benchmarks instead of enjoying games. 

P.S. Y500 heats up more than Samsung mate.
*forums.lenovo.com/t5/IdeaPad-Y-U-V-Z-and-P-series/Overheating-Y500/td-p/996169


----------



## omega44-xt (May 31, 2013)

Still max. temp. stays around 75C in normal room temp. Mine crossed 80C, a bit, when room temp was 45C


----------



## KyleSforza (May 31, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> Still max. temp. stays around 75C in normal room temp. Mine crossed 80C, a bit, when room temp was 45C



Crysis 3?


----------



## n3rd (May 31, 2013)

KyleSforza said:


> Its probably because half the active Samsung community is always running benchmarks instead of enjoying games.
> 
> P.S. Y500 heats up more than Samsung mate.
> *forums.lenovo.com/t5/IdeaPad-Y-U-V-Z-and-P-series/Overheating-Y500/td-p/996169



Yeah right - on what basis are you saying that? Because a couple of guys posted in the lenovo forum? And how on earth did you infer that it heats up more than Samsung laptops? I see what temps many in Samsung thread are getting - I mean they even reached 100 frequently for many users in the thread FFS. I use the laptop now extensively under A/C and hot conditions -  and my experience has been the same as anupam's. The ones in the thread mostly had SLIs (which obviously would heat up more) or didn't have the fan in the place of ultrabay.

And we're talking about an FHD laptops cooling vs 720p, to put things in perspective.


----------



## KyleSforza (May 31, 2013)

n3rd said:


> Yeah right - on what basis are you saying that? Because a couple of guys posted in the lenovo forum? And how on earth did you infer that it heats up more than Samsung laptops? I see what temps many in Samsung thread are getting - I mean they even reached 100 frequently for many users in the thread FFS. I use the laptop now extensively under A/C and hot conditions -  and my experience has been the same as anupam's. The ones in the thread mostly had SLIs (which obviously would heat up more) or didn't have the fan in the place of ultrabay.
> 
> And we're talking about an FHD laptops cooling vs 720p, to put things in perspective.



100? Where? Except for Pratyush, the max achieved by Sammy so far is 94-96, on all models.  If you're going to believe a few whose sammies reached 100C, then we can surely believe those Lenovo forum guys too.  You might want to recheck the thread, not all of them had two GPUs on SLI and temps for them are reaching at 100C, even that in NY.

However I'm amazed to read that, as Y500 being bulky and thicker it should actually have better heat management capabilities compared to the slim Series 5 practically.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 31, 2013)

KyleSforza said:


> *100? Where? Except for Pratyush*, the max achieved by Sammy so far is 94-96, on all models.  If you're going to believe a few whose sammies reached 100C, then we can surely believe those Lenovo forum guys too.  You might want to recheck the thread, not all of them had two GPUs on SLI and temps for them are reaching at 100C, even that in NY.
> 
> However I'm amazed to read that, as Y500 being bulky and thicker it should actually have better heat management capabilities compared to the slim Series 5 practically.


Mine is 10*1*C


----------



## KyleSforza (May 31, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Mine is 10*1*C



You're breaking every record with this machine. 

On another note, we even got people whose temps never went above 80. And some say 87 is max. One has to understand that Series 5 community is huge, over 10 times as big as Y500 community, so problems are supposed to occur.

Don't believe me ? Have a look yourself  *www.facebook.com/groups/NP550P5C/ We're approaching 400 members.

I doubt if Y500 got even 30.


----------



## H2O (Jun 1, 2013)

H2O said:


> *I would like to ask something. I have an old laptop "HP ProBook 4420s" whose configuration is:- Core i5 M450 @ 2.40 GHz, 3 GB RAM, 300 GB HDD and Intel(R) HD 1 GB inbuilt Graphics. Its around two and half years old. I just want to know what would be the fair selling price? There are some in my city who are interested in buying it.
> 
> *


*

So, what would be the fair price, guys?*


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 1, 2013)

lenovo Y500..


----------

